# Another 'Dust Collector'



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tried a simple segmented turning this week. Maple/Purpleheart.
9" Diameter 7" Height 120 total pieces.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Another gorgeous piece Jim!!! That's a LOT of cutting, lining up and gluing.......lol

Been a while since you've been in the shop or you've been hiding things from us. Of course, it's most likely because you took a break from fishing. 

Beautiful work as usual. Hope you guys are doing well 'across the bay'.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks 'H'......I've never tried any segmented work but found out that it can be addicting! Working on another segmented mesquite piece now and will start turning some of those sea urchin Christmas tree ornaments soon. If you are ever on this side of the bay...stop by and I'll give you a tour of this side of the world.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful job and piece Jim. Would love to see more.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is indeed beautiful! Purple Heart is my all time favorite wood especially with lots of poly on it to make it shine.

I once built a whole table with Purple Heart.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

trodery said:


> That is indeed beautiful! Purple Heart is my all time favorite wood especially with lots of poly on it to make it shine.
> 
> I once built a whole table with Purple Heart.


I think I may have seen part of said table...........lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> I think I may have seen part of said table...........lol


Lol, so you're who I gave that to! I forgot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Is it still a table??? Always looking for Purple Heart!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

It's no longer a table. I have 'part' of it waiting for a project.


----------

